# It looks like retirement.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As some of you already know (or suspect), I have not taken any knives in for repair in several months. The reason is simple, like my father, I have developed a "hand tremor." It's in my right hand only--as of now--and it comes and goes. I do not feel right in taking in expensive knives I might mar, or worse yet, drop.

I'll be 70 within a few months, and my wife tells me we do not need the money. I do see a local doctor and for right now he has me on anxiety meds. Oh, I can really relax now, but my hand keeps shaking! LOL

Fortunately, the two newest knives I bought for myself already came very sharp with fairly uniform bevels. Even I can polish those. But until something comes along to steady the tremors I will be out of the game.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Make it Just a hobby something you do only for the personal joy and nothing more. Only what you want when you want. When I retired contractors I worked with called with nice offers. I made it clear when I was done I was done. No looking back.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Uncle could out fish anybody without even thinking about it. Especially jig ice fishing. Always a good side to just about any problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Uncle could out fish anybody without even thinking about it. Especially jig ice fishing. Always a good side to just about any problem.


The Good Lord didn't put any Walleye in the lakes around here so if I were @The Tourist, I'd be jiggin' for Walleye regularly, great eating fish for sure!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks, guys. I just got back from the gym, and the work-out helped. Now if I can just remember my name and why I'm in this forum I'll be alright.

...I think I do something involving knives...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Depending on the root cause of the tremors, there is medication to stop them or reduce much of.

My daughter has them, sometimes her hands vibrate up and down more than an inch.

The source for her is the same as for her seizures, she has 6 different meds to select from, two taken are daily.

Two of my meds she shares for that purpose even though I have no shaking whatsoever, I am rock solid at 79.

Those two meds are Gabapentin and my migraine standby Fioricet, both reduce or stop them dependent on a time factor.

Those tremors you have could be an early sign of Parkinson's disease.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info. My doctor knows about the issue, and simply dismissed it as a "common for someone my age." I have no other symptoms, so this is just nature's big joke.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

If it makes you feel better, part of your polishing legacy will live on in me. I’ve still got a lot to learn but I wouldn’t even be working on it if it weren’t for you pal.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have spent the last 28 years of my life with the same company working in outside sales. I could, and have, dropped million dollar deals on my owners desk and he would say great! What have you got going for next week? 

It's the profession I chose, chasing the carrot and toting the owners bag of bricks. I have no complaints at the end of the day. I made a damn good living without a college degree and they gave me a chance when I had used all my chances up, so no regrets. I loved it. I wasn't setting at a desk day after day shuffling papers or answering phones. I was out meeting people and doing something different every day. I was a salesman, a trouble shooter, managing large projects, special projects, special customers. It was always something different and interesting. 

That said, I can say without hesitation that when I walk away, I won't have any regrets. None. I have been working at some job or another since I was 8 or 9 and after 30 some odd years with this company, I will leave the owner his bag of bricks, his quota's, and his need for more, more, more. I will thank him for the opportunity and his faith in me and then go merrily on my way.

Then, I will maybe pick up a part time thing to keep me busy, nothing to stressful, no deadlines, no margins to worry about, no contracts. Maybe I'll take a part time position as a politician, or maybe just watch the Kardasians, or, dare I dream, a part time quality control guy at the local house of ill repute. :devil:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Double post


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those tremors start in the brain, even if there is no major reason for them they can be treated.

I would hate to see someone stop doing what they like because of something that can be treated.

Ask him for what I take, Gabapentin, it should block most of them without side effects.

As I said, I do not take it for that reason, 

but as a nephropathy blocker for my legs and as a bonus for my migraines.

My problem which I can control is ocular migraine attacks, 

if left untreated upon first indication of onset, I will loose my vision until it passes.

Most of the time I can detect the aura preceding the attack, and take the meds on the spot wherever it may be.

Loss of vision which is like a white sheet draped over my head and a spotlight shown through it.

I can't avoid the light when it happens, loss of consciousness is not far away.

The good thing is I can stop them from progressing to this stage with the meds.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

It would be a long shot, but a ketogenic diet might help.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Here ya go Tourist. I sharpened and mildly polished this blade this afternoon. It was really dull and had never been sharpened before.

In a couple of hours I was able to take it from this. 









To this.









Now this is nothing like what you do but I had no idea how to even do this until you inspired me.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, KUSA, it looks like polishing is in safe hands. Good luck with your venture!

And I will admit this, I think it was "the decision" that bothered me. I want to slow down, take an afternoon off just for the hell of it, and that old 'work ethic' kept tripping me up. It's now about 3:30AM, and I'm awake--because that's the time I rise to go to work.

But this time, I'm going to sip some coffee, finish this post, and go back to bed!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Thanks, guys. I just got back from the gym, and the work-out helped. Now if I can just remember my name and why I'm in this forum I'll be alright.
> 
> ...I think I do something involving knives...


Well, . . . you could do like I did, . . . went to Walmart, . . . bought a new pair of house shoes, . . . went over and got memory insoles for them.

Now at least when I go into the bathroom, . . . my memory tells me why I am there, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Now at least when I go into the bathroom, . . . my memory tells me why I am there, . . .


One big problem I see coming. You don't sleep in shoes, so you must slip them off. Without your memory insoles, how can you locate them the next day?


----------

